# New build project: PVC foam sheets



## MiguelP (Nov 21, 2013)

Here in Europe the PVC cages are more and more popular. The reasons apparently are the light weight (a quarter of glass weight), easy to work with it (drill holes, friendly assembling..) and resistant (rigid material) 

For these reasons, I started a new project for try the “hit” material: a 20 inch x 20 inch x 50 inch “european” cage. For these dimensions, I used a 6mm sheets. Larger cages should be made with 10mm sheets. The only glass panels are used for top and doors. 

The assembling is, really, a easy task. More than glass. In my opinion is a thousand times more easy than glass. The glue used was Tangit, a PVC gluer for PVC fittings and rigid PVC. Once dries, the product is not toxic and completely safe, it is widely used in Germany for years. In the other side, the bonded joints are as resistant as the respective PVC material and dries super fast: in 4 minutes the sheets are immovable, but for water testing my 5 cents is wait 24 hours. 

My only concern was the lower mesh screen. I wanted a practical and easy solution. Thus, I ordered the lower frontal PVC sheet with a two cut slots following my design:



















Well, less words and more pics: 

1.- The material purchased: 










2.- The Tangit PVC-U: 










3.- First, I drill the lower piece for the drainset with a wood drill bit (22mm hole). A super easy task. The material when is drilled seems butter (sorry, no pics). 

4.- The mesh assembling. Simply attaching with 3mm pvc sheet with tangit. 























































5.- The assembling of structure. Identical to glass cage construction. First the base, later one lateral,… (time consuming: approx 20 minutes). 





































6.- Half and hour later, I siliconed the two panes of glass at top. 




























7.- And hour later, I seal the interior joints of cage with tangit.










8.- 24 hours later (one season of 24 TV show LOL), I made the water test (no leaks) and cut the silicone excess of the top. 





































9.- For the top vent mesh, the design is the same as in european cages:. A fantastic tutorial is made by a DB member Darryl Le Grange: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ructing-european-type-vivarium-step-step.html




























10.- 24 hours later (other season of 24 TV show) I siliconed a L plastic profile in the lower PVC pane to support lower E profile track door and siliconed the top E profile tack. 














































11.- Finally, once the silicone of the profiles are dried, I siliconed the lower E profile track, the E profile track for the sides (are the same as top E profile) and another L profile for top (a cosmetic issue). And yes, the cage are finish now, and ready for planting and make the background. 




























Notes: 

a) The sealed of joints it is not, in fact, at all necessary. The tangit glue is a sealant, and if when you glue the sheets apply uniform the glue through the PVC sheet is OK. I do it for my craze to do in glass terrariums).

b) Tangit datasheet: http://www.henkel.com/com/content_data/89405_Tangit_PVCU_TDS__082008.pdf

c) I glue the PVC profiles with silicone instead Tangit because I hate the smell of tangit (would be a good product for glue sniffers) 

d) Highly recommend using Tangit with a well ventilated room (better outdoor) and ESPECIALLY, NO SMOKING

e) The white colour of PVC sheet in my opinion reflects better the light than glass. 

f) For construction of the structure, the guide cited above by Darryl is perfect. However the use of these tool improve the assembly of sheets (perfect union at 90º)







)


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Simply ingenious! I think this is the future of the vivarium hobby. Where did you get the sheets of PVC? And how much?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Very cool. Can these be moved once built and substrate, wood, etc added?


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Very nice, great project, looked up online prices for PVC sheets here in the States, pretty pricy,


----------



## MiguelP (Nov 21, 2013)

@rigel10:
Thanks for your compliments. I think like you the PVC is the future stuff for our hobby. I get the sheets at big local hardware store here in Barcelona. But is easily found in print shops or stores where signs are manufactured. The reason? this material in 95% of cases is used as print medium or signboard. The whole material cost me 50 Euros, but I order PVC sheets for almost half cage more. In Europe the best know brands are Forex and Trovicel. Here is a online shop (German) that sell online these sheets and cuts them too. I now you live in Italy, but maybe give you a reference for a price. A m2 of 10mm costs 35 euros. Integral & Hartschaumplatten Platten für Terrarienbau 
If you have more questions, shoot!

@frogfreak: 
I think that once planted, etc. .. they can move. Really, they are featherweight! nothing to do with the glass cages.

@ndame88: 
I've been looking for five minutes dealers of this material in the states and have found many that sell cheap:

For example, a 24" x 48" sheet of 10mm (.393") costs $39,26 here: PVC Foam Board 

And other sites that offers these material: 

http://www.curbellplastics.com/technical-resources/pdf/expanded-pvc-datasheet-curbell.pdf

http://www.tapplastics.com/product/plastics/cut_to_size_plastic/foamed_pvc_sheets/342


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice tutorial. Thanks so much for taking the time to share it with us. I know you put a lot of extra work into supplying us with such great pictures, etc.


----------



## JoshuaB (Jun 29, 2014)

There are also a few great companies here in the US that supply expanded ABS plastic sheets, also very easy to work with and drill. The glue used actually melts/welds the walls together creating a solid box container. They were not very expensive, and come in a variety of colors. The only draw back is finding the supplier. Luckily there is a big one here in the Seattle area... reinspired to do an aboreal tank such as this. Off to start another project.

Great job by the way!


----------

